# The side effects of sex?



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

(Thread to include a poll)

As a male, the side effect of great sex is that is makes me drowsy or extremely relaxed. If I have sex in the middle of the day and have to continue taking care of things around the house afterwards, I would describe the sensation feeling the same as my body feeling as though I'm sitting in a relaxing hot tub to get warm while it is freezing outside. 

Meanwhile, my wife says that sex always energizes her. Especially late at night. If we have awesome sex at 1am, she finishes feeling like she is ready to go start running around and enjoying the day. So this makes sex late at night rather problematic for us, unless she already is planning to binge watch her favorite TV show afterwards. 
*
I was curious as to how this dynamic effects other couples. Does it play out the same way, and if so, how do you deal with it?* For this reason, my wife's favorite time for sex is mid day. This helps energize her afternoon and prevent her day from getting to sluggish. Meanwhile I go through my day feeling like my body is spinning around in the bubbles of a hot tub. While that is great, I am usually not that productive.

This is one of the things I am trying to find a better solution towards, as it does create a conflict of interest in our daily schedules. 

Badsanta


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Sorry, I just want to lie there basking in the glow. To hell with getting up and doing stuff! Hubby's the same.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

This post reminded me of the Malcolm in the Middle episode where the parents stop having sex and soon their yard looks amazing, then they start up again and it goes to hell.


----------



## CatJayBird (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm ready for sleep afterwards....No cuddling either...just leave me be to snooze!!


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm dependent on the time of the day. I'm very relaxed by bedtime or middle of the night sex. I'm ready to go after morning sex or a nooner.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Hope1964 said:


> This post reminded me of the Malcolm in the Middle episode where the parents stop having sex and soon their yard looks amazing, then they start up again and it goes to hell.


OMG, my wife knows when there is yard work that needs attention, that she will not give it up until I get everything done!

I need to find that episode and watch it with her!!!! She will get a good laugh at it! I think it is S4E6.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

I didn't see "I am a male and it makes me want to eat ice cream afterwards" option, so I cannot vote.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> I'm dependent on the time of the day. I'm very relaxed by bedtime or middle of the night sex. I'm ready to go after morning sex or a nooner.


This is exactly how it works for me. At night, I'll fall asleep in no time. In the morning, which is my favorite time because I'm all relaxed and well rested, then I'm up and about after some afterglow basking. Mid-day can go either way, depending on if I'm already wanting to nap or if there's other stuff going on.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

When I was younger, I'd get hungry. Nothing like a post-coital pizza.

Now, I just want to lay there with that dopey smile on my face.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

I'm like you, at night, it makes me relaxed and sleepy, but morning sex energizes me.

and my wife goes both ways too.

Morning sex makes her dreamy and lazy all day.

night sex energizes her.

probably has to do with she's a night owl. And probably has to do with I'm a morning person.
hmmmmm. Never thought about this. Maybe there's a correlation between our biological clocks and when we are energized or sleepy?


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

GTdad said:


> When I was younger, I'd get hungry. Nothing like a post-coital pizza.


Before we were married, when we'd go away for weekends of sex (leave the kids with my parents and hide away in the mountains) we'd emerge afterwards to come home and ALWAYS stop for steak and eggs, and joke that we had to replenish his protein content.

AAAHhhhhhhh, the good old days. Sigh.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

We both tend to want to snooze and cuddle afterwards. Sex is also a priority ... well, except for getting to work on time (_usually_). It takes precedence over chores and errands, and usually even meals (unless we need to fuel up first). Almost everything can be postponed for a while, except getting clean sheets back on the bed.


----------



## CatJayBird (Oct 5, 2015)

My initial thought...just by reading the thread title and answering that is "The side effects of sex? - is wanting more sex"


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm always energized by sex. Could have been ready to drift off beforehand, but afterward I'm ready to get stuff done. Mr Giro always promptly falls asleep.

We have agreed that Mr Giro will not initiate late at night, especially midweek. I already struggle with sleep issues so I need to keep any deterents to sleeping at a minimum.


----------



## JamesTKirk (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm generally sleepy only because when we have sex it's late at night and we finish around midnight. I'm usually a little drunk. And I'm usually physically exhausted from 30-60 minutes of intense workout. I need a rest.
But if I have sex at other times a day or a quicky earlier in the day, then no I don't get tired. So I don't think the sex makes me sleepy per-se.


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

Doesn't affect me either way.

Makes hubby sleepy. I always tell him it was so good I put him to sleep! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Giro flee said:


> I'm always energized by sex. Could have been ready to drift off beforehand, but afterward I'm ready to get stuff done. Mr Giro always promptly falls asleep.
> 
> We have agreed that Mr Giro will not initiate late at night, especially midweek. I already struggle with sleep issues so I need to keep any deterents to sleeping at a minimum.



This is the EXACT same issue I get into with my wife. 

If we are together midweek late at night, I often have to agree to let her sleep late the next morning and take over her parts of the morning routines with the kids (breakfast, and driving them to school). 

I did not take into account that my wife may already have sleep issues, as I often notice her waking up to go read the news and sit up for a while around midnight. She complains the being in the bed for too long makes her back hurt. I'll sometimes find her sleeping sitting up somewhat in the lazyboy chair next to the bed.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

GTdad said:


> When I was younger, I'd get hungry. Nothing like a post-coital pizza.
> 
> Now, I just want to lay there with that dopey smile on my face.


This is my husband... it seems to matter more what time of day it is.... at night..I know the afterglow is going to be very Short.. he'll be out like a light.. 

In the morning.. it's more of a rejuvenating thing.. but we both are suddenly hungry.....

I can still get hungry & feel energized at night.... but him.. No... he's :sleeping: 

Also For me.. sometimes I am Antsy & can't sleep.. till we do it ...then I go to bed with a big  on my face.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

For the first 2-3 minutes I find it hard to move due to lack of energy. But once immediately recovered, it returns my body to an awake state lasting an hour or three.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

We are both very sweaty, it is a full body workout. Sure I'm a bit zapped of energy, but it really depends on the time of day as to whether I fall back asleep. 

Even though I'm sweaty and she is glowing we always lie there and talk. I like post sexual conversations. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

GTdad said:


> When I was younger, I'd get hungry. Nothing like a post-coital pizza.


That reminds me of my college days!

1) Sex @ 9pm
2) Pizza, soda and discovery channel documentary 
3) More Sex @ 12am
4) Left over slice, and more discovery channel
5) Sleep @ 2am

BUT it was preceded by sleeping until about 3pm that day! While my wife and I often recall that particular combo as the "ideal sex night" we can never find any good documentaries anymore on the discovery channel, but at least we get a good laugh watching stuff like this before I pass out:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQ44aQWnH4I


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

GTdad said:


> When I was younger, I'd get hungry. Nothing like a post-coital pizza.
> 
> Now, I just want to lay there with that dopey smile on my face.


*Oh, I'll lay there all right, with that "dopey, 'crap-eating' smile" etched all over my face ~ until I finally fall fastly asleep!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

At night it energises me, during the day it makes me sleeping, a morning quickie makes me stupidly immature for a few hours afterwards.
MrH will fall asleep in a nano second when it is night time sex, I love to lie awake next to him and listen to him sleeping until I drift off.

It doesn't matter to me if I feel more awake for a while after sex, no way would that put me off having it, there is plenty of time to sleep when I am dead. I would always give up sleep in favor of sex.


----------



## Holdingontoit (Mar 7, 2012)

At night I trigger orgasm so I can fall asleep more quickly and easily. In the morning if I feel sluggish I trigger orgasm to banish the cobwebs. Same activity. Only ever masturbation so minimal physical exertion involved. But decidedly different impact.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Side effects may include: drowsiness, contentment, satisfaction, affection, emotional bonding, anal leakage, and dirty sheets.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Married but Happy said:


> Side effects may include: drowsiness, contentment, satisfaction, affection, emotional bonding, anal leakage, and *dirty sheets*.




My wife often moves to my side of the bed when we start to engage in foreplay. She has learned that the huge wet spot is something she no longer likes to lie on after the fact. So, one after effect, I get to lay upon the one and sometimes two or three wet spots after the fact. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

Ikaika said:


> My wife often moves to my side of the bed when we start to engage in foreplay. She has learned that the huge wet spot is something she no longer likes to lie on after the fact. So, one after effect, I get to lay upon the one and sometimes two or three wet spots after the fact.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I always thought that was why they make those really small towels. It never occurred to me that they are actually "dish" towels.:grin2:

Seeing as my wife and I are older, busy all the time, and normally have one or both of our teenaged daughters around, we almost exclusively have sex at night. It's probably a good thing because I am always exhausted and sleepy afterwards nowadays. Even when I was younger sex never really "energized" me. It would be more like a lazy fog. She, on the other hand, gets a little energized, can have a little trouble falling asleep some nights. Once she does fall asleep, though, she is dead to the world.


----------



## Max.HeadRoom (Jun 28, 2014)

At 1st we both relax and enjoy the wash of endorphins but after 10 minutes I’m wired and can’t sleep for hours. She on the other have is out for hours.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Holdingontoit said:


> At night I trigger orgasm so I can fall asleep more quickly and easily.


----------



## MrEmmi (Aug 8, 2016)

interesting post this, will be interesting to see how it pans out after a few days. I mostly want to get up and get things done after sex, but thats just because i dont like to lay in bed in the daytime, and im normally too tired for sex at night, also maybe my blood meds make something happen with my heart/metabolism? hmm...


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

Neither. It just keeps making me pregnant. Last night I dreamed that somehow I was pregnant again before I even had the one I'm carrying now. The strange thing is nobody seemed surprised, or like it was anything out of the ordinary. Thank God that can't happen! 

Can it?


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

thefam said:


> Neither. It just keeps making me pregnant. Last night I dreamed that somehow I was pregnant again before I even had the one I'm carrying now. The strange thing is nobody seemed surprised, or like it was anything out of the ordinary. Thank God that can't happen!
> 
> Can it?


DON'T JINX YOURSELF!!!! You might have twins and just not know it yet!


----------



## Max.HeadRoom (Jun 28, 2014)

badsanta said:


> DON'T JINX YOURSELF!!!! You might have twins and just not know it yet!


ouch!


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

thefam said:


> Neither. It just keeps making me pregnant. Last night I dreamed that somehow I was pregnant again before I even had the one I'm carrying now. The strange thing is nobody seemed surprised, or like it was anything out of the ordinary. Thank God that can't happen!
> 
> Can it?


I'm pretty sure it actually can.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superfetation


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

Fozzy said:


> I'm pretty sure it actually can.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superfetation


Nooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

It leave me very happy, energized and wanting MORE >


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Spicy said:


> It leave me very happy, energized and wanting MORE >


Q) What is the favorite sex position of someone suffering from insomnia, dyslexia, and that is also super energized by sex? 

A) All 96!


Seriously though, as a guy sometimes the drowsy side effects of sex can actually be just as good as sex itself! If you are super stressed out it is as if you literally took a valium or something to calm yourself the fück down and relax. 

Badsanta


----------

